# Long Ear questions......training



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I am the proud owner of one mini donk, who is very sweet, she is halter broke, but otherwise just hung out and had babies until I bought her.

I would like to start doing more with her, how the heck to you start teaching a donkey to long line?

With horses I am used to have to reinforce what you teach on the left, on the right side, and what you teach on the right you have to then teach on the left. Is it the same with donkeys? I'm thinking maybe not, she seems to understand both sides once you do something on one.

When she "goes donkey" on me, and goes into a sulk.....Oh yes she does, if you try and give her a treat she will take it in her mouth, but will walk away and actually chew it later. Is that a donkey thing or just a Pearl thing?


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

I think it's just plain wrong you're talking about this mini donkey without showing pictures.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Jan1975 said:


> I think it's just plain wrong you're talking about this mini donkey without showing pictures.



 How rude of me...what was I thinking

Now you will be sorry you asked...




















































http://www.horseforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

Oh my gosh she's adorable!! What a SWEET face! I'm not sure your other horses share the sentiment though... :lol:


----------



## wbwks (Apr 5, 2014)

She is a sweetie! Both of my mini donks are big love bugs - I haven't trained mine do do anything except wear Halloween costumes for animal costume contests. (I have done really well with it too!!) 

My mule is like the horse, repeat on the left what you did on the right. For the things I do with my donks, I have never had to repeat, whatever I show them works for right and left. I hadn't ever thought of it until I read your post.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Ugh, she is the sweetest thing ;-;
Subbing! I look forward to keeping up with your progress!


----------



## thecolorquest (Nov 30, 2011)

You will get as many answers as there are owners. We highly recommend Meredith Hodge's training books and DVDS - Mule, Donkey & Horse Training with Meredith Hodges | Lucky Three Ranch


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

What a cutie with a really sweet face! We went to our State Fair to watch the miniature donkey show-----they seem to excel at in-hand trail so that maybe in your future. It really looked like fun.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

thecolorquest said:


> You will get as many answers as there are owners. We highly recommend Meredith Hodge's training books and DVDS - Mule, Donkey & Horse Training with Meredith Hodges | Lucky Three Ranch


I know Meridith from when I lived and evented in Colorado! She had wonderful mules. Eventing is one of the last places where mules and horses compete as equals. 

The first time one of my event horses met one of her mules, who brayed, she bolted and bucked!!!


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

Allison Finch said:


> The first time one of my event horses met one of her mules, who brayed, she bolted and bucked!!!


I've been wondering about this for when I haul my mule to different events. Do you think many horses will be spooked when they first meet a mule?


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

Some horses will spook, others will be a little worried but curious, and some just seem to accept the mules as if they were another horse. My 3/4 Arabian had to circle the first mule he ever saw once in each direction, then sniff him, but was unglued when the mule sniffed him! Our TWH mare was totally unphased by mules, while our TWH gelding wanted to go up to the first one he saw to say howdy.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

Roux said:


> I've been wondering about this for when I haul my mule to different events. Do you think many horses will be spooked when they first meet a mule?


I haven't seen horses have issues with mules.

But donkeys was a whole 'nother ball of wax. I rode donkeys for 20+ years and the first time a horse saw a donkey.... Oh. My!

I belonged to Back Country Horsemen. LOL Those poor horses. One guy always brought his mule for companionship for my donkeys.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

Roux said:


> I've been wondering about this for when I haul my mule to different events. Do you think many horses will be spooked when they first meet a mule?


 yes, I had a mule for years, and it never failed when I went to any kind of event, the horses were spooked at first.


----------



## thecolorquest (Nov 30, 2011)

Roux said:


> I've been wondering about this for when I haul my mule to different events. Do you think many horses will be spooked when they first meet a mule?


Depends on the horse. I've seen some that never even twitch an ear, and others that have been stalled with them all weekend that freak out if they even snort... If you event, make sure they know a mule is coming. Go early. Let people who think they might have a problem let their horses get a eye and sniff. Then proceed normally.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Roux said:


> I've been wondering about this for when I haul my mule to different events. Do you think many horses will be spooked when they first meet a mule?


Yes, many do react. But, they'll get over it.


----------



## thecolorquest (Nov 30, 2011)

Not necessarily. Some do, some do not seem to care.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Donkeys and mules are much smarter, on average, than horses and there is an old saying.... "Mules MUST be trained the way a horse SHOULD be trained", meaning that you can't force them to do anything and expect anything resembling a good result. They tend to do better with lots of positive reinforcement. If you ever treat them poorly, they will remember forever and it will come back to bite you in the butt at some point.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Omg how did I miss this post?!! She is SO freaking cuuuuute, okay, I can't even deal.  How's she doing?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

She's fine, boss of the paddock, Gibbs best buddy, rather then Ace's.....hasn't had much in the way of training, we just hang out together


----------

